# Badis badis tankmates?



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

Has anyone kept Badis badis with other fish sucessfully? I've had mine with rasbora and danio species, but I've seperated both into their own dedicated tanks as both are breeding. 

He doesn't tolerate another male around, and the girls he just wants to breed with and I don't need any MORE of them right now (girls are in their own tank). 

He just seems so alone in a 29 gallon planted tank with just a few otos for company. I'd love to get some Congo tetras (Phenacogrammus interruptus) or Conchu's blue tetras (Boehlkea fredcochui)...*can you tell I like the blue hues?* but just want something that is peaceful like he is. He's lived with microrasbora that bred and didn't even bother their fry that were smaller than the worms he eats. 

If you have any suggestions, please feel free to reply to this thread.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

Guess Badis badis is rarer than I thought as an aquarium fish!


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

I have 6 Prob Male Scarlet Badis that I have kept in a 10 gallon planted along with oto's and 8 Galaxy Rasboras. The rasboras swim around them and the Badis just ignore them.

The Badis all seem to have their own little areas of the tank, semi-territorial only to the other Badis. The alpha male badis will display more color and the other non-dominant badis will show less color.
They don't hurt one-another only chase them around. 

I have kept them before in another tank with different pencil fish.


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

Pic of my Alpha male.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

my understanding is, once they start courting, your out of luck with other tank mates.


----------

